# Impressive 1 million fps slow motion video of bullet impacts!



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://izismile.com/video/player2/player.swf


----------



## Ozzy1812 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool Video.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooooo. We just got a high speed camera at work. Not 1,000,000 fps but still pretty fast. I was thinking that the golf guys should take it to the driving range an work on their swings but this sounds much better.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats way cool


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

What an impressive series of photos. Now who has a sawstop and an extra finger.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

That was cool!!!
BTKS


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Way cool….....................wow


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Very interesting!* WOW!


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah it,s cool against inanimate objects, but just think what it looks like when it,s our sons and daughters that are in the firing line, not so cool then is it.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow Dan, very cool.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes … I really enjoyed this one my self.

couldn't resist sharing it with my BUDS


----------

